# voltage regulator



## wannagofast (Jul 20, 2005)

where is the voltage regulator located on a 1968 lemans- the firewall or inside the alternator? (vehicle has a pontiac 350 2 bbl)


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

On the firewall. Pontiac didn't start using internal reg alternators until 1971.


----------

